# Mosquito Lagoon - Titusville, Florida - PERMIT REQUIRED



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

.


*www.fws.gov/merrittisland/2015FishingReg.pdf*



This is the NEW *2015 permit* that is REQUIRED to be ON YOUR PERSON if you fish the Mosquito Lagoon.
Doesn't matter if it is from the shore, kayak, canoe, or boat of any kind.

Download it, READ the rules, cut it out, *sign it*, put it with your fishing license.

Check your DOWNLOAD folder to find it after you click the link.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow had no clue about this extra hoop to jump thru!!!!
Thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

yea, I had no clue either !!! I was at one on the bait shops on Garden St in Titusville getting some fiddler crabs couple of years ago
to fish at Haulover Canal as I have not been there for a couple of years and out of the blue, he asked me if I had the "permit"....
I said I was retired and have a permanent license and my wife is always current in her license.....
and he says - - - no no noooooo the LAGOON PERMIT .... so he hands me the brochure and explains it to me.
Seems like there is a $240.00 fine for NOT having the Lagoon Permit "on your person" along with your fishing license.

I understand the concept of trying to save the Lagoon, but, a hefty fine for the FIRST violation is ridiculous.
I hate to speculate that the Game Wardens carry these brochures to pass out and only issue you a warning first,
but, just be prepared . . . new Lagoon permit every year, just like your fishing license. it is free, so why not.
So now, I carry several in my car and boat to pass out in case I run into someone that also does not know about it.
Tight Lines !!
Johnny


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Free for now, probably. 

Conditioning, you know.


----------

